
Is GRSec is vital to Linux security? - secinfo
http://lkml.org/lkml/2019/1/23/655
======
holstvoogd
wtf is his problem?

> you know... I would expect the things that Linus said about GRSecurity from
> a white woman... I would expect that. Knowing nothing, spouting bullshit,
> destroying lives. That's their _thing_.

incel much?

EDIT: And we wonder why we need diversity & codes of conduct to be shoved down
our throats. I don't know who this person is or what is background is, but
this kind of language makes me sad and angry. I don't mind some harsh
discussion as we often see in the linux kernel list, but this is bs

